# D and menstrual cycle



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

So I've been having 2 pretty good months, and the only time my symptoms appear is during my period, and then I feel horrible. Has anyone had this happen? And my periods have been really bad. Now my gastroenterologist wants me to get tested for endometriosis. However, prior to the last two months, I was getting D just randomly. However, a couple months ago the start of my period set of D for a month! I'm just really confused, as I'm not sure how to tell the difference between IBS and endometriosis symptoms (of course I know you need laproscopic surgery to look for endometriosis). Has anyone out there had to determine if it's IBS or endometriosis?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi this happens to me too every month -- sorry you're experiencing the same...While IBS can flare up due to a variety of reasons or no reason at all, period does make it feel much worse (more D, more pain, etc). So like you said it is difficult to tell these two apart. Having it tested by a dr is probably the best way to go, which I'm glad you're doing.Here's a list of endo symptoms: http://womenshealth.about.com/cs/endometri...doosissympt.htmNote that heavy or irregular period is NOT an ibs symptom, and vomitting is not either. Also, over time I've discovered that my IBS pain tend to run around the outer circle of my lower ab area (i.e., where the colon circles around the ab); whereas period pain usually starts from a low point in the middle of the lower ab (i.e., where the uterus is located) -- sorry, didn't mean to be graphic. That is, of course, to the extend that it is not severe enough yet to radiate everywhere in the ab -- this ofen happen to a lot of people, too, myself included -- when the pain becomes worse and worse, eventually it's next to impossible to tell which pain it is anymore. Personally I can usually tell at the start of my period that it is not my colon (my period pain usually hits kind of slowly and then escalates to unbearable a day or so later). But then again, i don't have endo... So, i'm moving your question to the women's issue forum and I'm sure that someone there will be able to answer esp the endo part much better than me Cherrie


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

D is a common side effect of menstruation even for women who don't have IBS or IBD.The contractions of muscles and uterus, etc. when you have your period are what cause cramps and the same can cause motility in your colon to speed up which can cause D. At the first sign of my period I take 2 Tylenol to keep the cramps at bay which then helps to keep the D at bay. But, if it seems to take over I find 1 Imodium helps to calm things down.Don't take NSAIDs (Advil, Motrin, etc.) as there is a school of thought that these can worsen your IBS or IBD symptoms - I actually think they played a large part in the onset of my IBD & IBS and steer clear of them at all costs. I also have Endo. and for the time being won't even consider surgery. I'm highly sensitive to anesthesia and it throws my IBD into a tizzy that can take months to bounce back from. Plus, it's not a one time thing - the Endo tissue can and will grow back and chances are you'll have to have more surgery years later. I've talked to my GP who is also an Osteopath and we found a progesterone drug that helps to decrease the Endo pain I feel before and during my period and for now it's livable. Good luck,Elizabeth


----------



## thickthighs (Dec 10, 2007)

my bowel really acts crazy around the time i have mt period too..i think its the hormonesi take levsin now and it decreases the cramps-in my bowel and uterus


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I always take Advil during my period, but I'll definitely try Tylenol next time around and see if it makes a difference. Thanks!


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

Cherrie or anyone,I used to get a bit constipated before my period. Now about five to seven days before terrible gas and D and cramps. I am IBS-D but have been doing okay. Just wondering what your symptoms are like. thanks.


----------

